# On the Move.. -- Hello Ishikawa!!



## nemurigusuri (Oct 9, 2011)

I am moving from Tokyo to Ishikawa prefecture at the end of the month. I am excited to get far away from the in-laws but I don't know what is is "happening" in Ishikawa. Anybody hailing from there that can give me some info about the area?


----------



## Rube (Apr 27, 2011)

lol, god I hear you about in-laws.


----------



## nemurigusuri (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh man I could go on for days. First thing I am going to do in the new place is cook a meal _I_ want to eat. In fact I already planned it! Soupe à l'Oignon Gratinée(French Onion Soup Gratin), a crusty banquette with creamy butter, green salad, Pino Noir, and Chocolate cake. Beats the usual menu of Sanma, white rice, hijiki, suimono, and I if I am lucky a mikan wedge or two night after night. I don't think I can even look at another piece of sanma for a while after I get out of here. Time to get the hell out of Edo!


----------

